
Epigrams in Programming - olalonde
http://www.cs.yale.edu/homes/perlis-alan/quotes.html
======
neduma
Liked this one. "If you have a procedure with ten parameters, you probably
missed some"

~~~
neduma
Also added in stack overflow..
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9369934/epigrams-in-
progr...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9369934/epigrams-in-programming)

